# Sheet music store Málaga



## Nestraiel (May 23, 2016)

Hi, I dont know if this is relevant, but does anyone know of a sheet music store in Malaga Spain? I can't find anything on google. Any answer is welcomed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nestraiel said:


> Hi, I dont know if this is relevant, but does anyone know of a sheet music store in Malaga Spain? I can't find anything on google. Any answer is welcomed.


And where are you living yourself?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1) Apparently a real shop of 500 m2 too: http://partituraonline.com/

2) There´s a local FNAC http://musica.fnac.es/home/music.aspx?PID=6#bl=ongMus

3) Also try posting on a site like TripAdvisor, the Malaga forum, it´s pretty active
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowFor...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> 1) Apparently a real shop of 500 m2 too: http://partituraonline.com/
> 
> 2) There´s a local FNAC http://musica.fnac.es/home/music.aspx?PID=6#bl=ongMus
> 
> ...


I found the first two in second, that's why I ask poster my question.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I searched in Spanish, maybe the OP used another language ...


----------



## Nestraiel (May 23, 2016)

Thank you for your answers  I live in Norway, but I am going there for my vacation. I looked at those myself, but i dont know spanish very well :/ and also they look like instrument stores, and I need scores, preferrably for clarinet


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s probably doubtful that you´ll find a specialized shop selling only music scores there, though internet cannibalism maybe isn´t so prominent in Spain yet, as it is up here. 

Those places do have scores and sheet music, according to their websites. FNAC is normally a huge chain store.

Antiquarian bookshops might be another possible option.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Sheet music stores are everywhere. Depends on your pronunciation...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> Sheet music stores are everywhere. Depends on your pronunciation...


O.P just said that he don't speak Spanish very well


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> O.P just said that he don't speak Spanish very well


That was a german joke... what rhymes with sheet?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> That was a German joke... what rhymes with sheet?


Bleed / threat ......


----------

